# Maltese or CHIHUAHUA?



## justcurious (Nov 16, 2005)

Hey there,

I'm new to the group -- I love this board! It is so informative. 

I am trying to decide whether to get a Maltese or a Chihuahua. If you are familiar with both breeds, can you tell me the similarities and differences between the 2? My neighbor has a Chihuahua which I see about 2X a week, so I am familiar with the personality. I've never met a Maltese so I'd like to know how the 2 breeds are different to help me decide which one to get. 

TIA!


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by justcurious_@Nov 20 2005, 06:01 PM
> *Hey there,
> 
> I'm new to the group -- I love this board! It is so informative.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I think Chihuahuas are more aggressive?? I read they were used as little guard dogs in Mexico. I don't know too much about them, but I never really liked the way the adults look. To me, and no offense, they look like big rats.

The Malti is said to generally have the best/friendliest attitude amongst the toy dogs. Ofcourse, each dog will vary depending on the personality it is born with and how the forever owner socializes it early in life.

Coming to a Malti board to ask which one, well, what do you think we will say?? We are all Malti owners.

When picking a pup, stay clear of shy pups and overly assertive pups. You want a happy medium. One that is happy to come to you, and isn't afraid of your hand when you reach for him. Shy can look cute, but you are asking for psycho issues later.

Good luck which ever you choose.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I have a friend who raises and shows Chis. I hate going to her house because I come away with more hair on me than I think is left on the dogs. The short haired ones are horrible at shedding. If I were getting one, I would look into the long haired type. I'm not sure if they shed like this, as the one who is usually on the sofa is a short haired dog. They do seem sweet, and I know that they are not aggressive in her situation. She can let all of hers outside to play in the same play area at the same time.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I would suggest you email a breeders that breed both Chihuahuas and Maltese. I have one in mind and I will PM you her website. 

I don't think anyone on this list has Chichuahuas.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

i think sassy14830 has chihuahuas, maybe u could PM her and ask


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I think one thing about the Maltese that potential buyers may not realize is that is that they are like babies and they want to be with you all the time and they thrive on attention, cuddles and lots of love. They aren't very independent, but rather prefer to be right where you are whether it is the bathroom or bed! They are quite sensitive and in my experience they need to be treated gently and lovingly. For some people this can be a shock and they may not like it whereas for others it is just what they're looking for.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I dunno about the difference... but keep in mind that a Maltese is more loving to their owners! They are like little people... and needy (in a cute way)














I think Chihuahua's arent as cuddly... but i'm not 100% sure. For me personally thats how I made my decision.







Goodluck!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Nov 20 2005, 08:48 PM
> *I think one thing about the Maltese that potential buyers may not realize is that is that they are like babies and they want to be with you all the time and they thrive on attention, cuddles and lots of love. They aren't very independent, but rather prefer to be right where you are whether it is the bathroom or bed! They are quite sensitive and in my experience they need to be treated gently and lovingly. For some people this can be a shock and they may not like it whereas for others it is just what they're looking for.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
haha... We were typing both ours at the same time... its kinda the same idea we mentioned.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Nov 20 2005, 07:52 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha... We were typing both ours at the same time... its kinda the same idea we mentioned.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121546
[/B][/QUOTE]

Well, as they say, "brilliant minds think alike"!!


----------



## justcurious (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Nov 20 2005, 07:48 PM
> *I think one thing about the Maltese that potential buyers may not realize is that is that they are like babies and they want to be with you all the time and they thrive on attention, cuddles and lots of love. They aren't very independent, but rather prefer to be right where you are whether it is the bathroom or bed! They are quite sensitive and in my experience they need to be treated gently and lovingly. For some people this can be a shock and they may not like it whereas for others it is just what they're looking for.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thanks for the info. Do you work full time? Since they are not very independent, how do your Maltese handle the time away from you? Where do you keep them while at work?


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

your not asking me those questions but I'm tell u what I do with Kodie anyway.. hehe









I work all week and I have kodie in a pen during the day in my bedroom. Hes fine in there... you have to get your pup on a routine. He has his bed, water, food, and puppy pad in his pen... I almost every day come home at lunch time to check on him.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by justcurious+Nov 20 2005, 08:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. Do you work full time? Since they are not very independent, how do your Maltese handle the time away from you? Where do you keep them while at work?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121560
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yep, I work full time. For me what worked was to establish a routine. They thrive on a routine because they know what's going to happen next! They know what I'm going to do before I do it!!









So, I started them off getting used to a crate. I have two large crates for them and they are in there when I'm gone. If they were more reliable I would gate them off in part of the house but they are destructive and I'm afraid they will hurt themselves. They pretty much just sleep when I'm gone. 

When they see me put the hair dryer away they know I'm leaving soon and they go trotting off to their crates. I come home for an hour or more every day at lunch time so they are not in their crates more than 4 or so hours at a time.


----------



## justcurious (Nov 16, 2005)

Thanks to *BOTH *of you, Kodie & Kallie/Catcher's Mom. I was beginning to think I could not own a dog and work full time also.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I would only have maltese now. I love their sweet little faces and their personalitys. The one thing you need to consider is that you do need to groom them, and they need to be close to you. I don't think you have to spend that kind of time with a chihuahuas. I see alot of chihuahas in the RV parks, most people always warn about how aggressive they are with another dog.I know first hand that they shed something terrible.Good luck deciding.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

From what I have seen in the parks or walks, chihuahuas tend to be more nippy, snappy and yappy. At least compared to my angel







My cousin owns a long coat one and says that he doesn't shed at all and that she is happy with him. Of course, I personally love the look of a malt much more!! 

As far as them being dependent on you -- it just varies. My doggy does fine by himself for 8 hrs while we are at work. That's what we have always done and he does great by himself (no barking, crying or destruction EVER even when he was a little pup). Its great if you can stay home with them -- but its not required by any means.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

of course we're going to be biased, this is a maltese forum and we're maltese lovers! :lol: 

i guess it just comes right down to personal preference. of course you have to take in consideration the time and work a malt needs (with training, socialization and grooming). i can't really tell you anything about chis though, because i personally have never had one....but i CAN tell you that a malt is a very sensitive and loving soul that needs a lot of attention and care.


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Nov 20 2005, 07:48 PM
> *I think one thing about the Maltese that potential buyers may not realize is that is that they are like babies and they want to be with you all the time and they thrive on attention, cuddles and lots of love. They aren't very independent, <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121542*


[/QUOTE]


You got that right! My Maltese are so human like and they are really true babies. I find Waffle isn't as much of a baby as the Maltese are. I do like that and I treat them as my real kids


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

I also work full time but my boyfriend works from home. In the mornings, my boyfriend feeds them while I run off to work. He also keeps them company during the day but if he has to go somewhere .. they are penned in large exercise pens or fenced off rooms.


----------



## sassy14830 (Jan 19, 2005)

Ok Here I am to defend my CHIHUAHUAS.  

First I would like to say I love my Prissy and plan on being a malt owner for life. Having been around chis my entire life I love them too. I agree with many of the post about how chis can be yappy and can be protective. I do want to pose the ? of how many of these yappy protective chihuahuas have been long haired? I have owned both long and short hairs and love them both. Chihuahuas are very devoted to their owners to the point were they often die from depression when their owner has passed. Shorthairs love one person and learn to deal with a few others but everyone else is easily seen as a threat. Long hairs still have the same devotion to one but love for all. They are very friendly and sweet. Longhairs do shed but I find it alot less than shorts.

Everyone knows that a dogs behaviour is part taught and part breed char. If a chi is reaise in a home with one person and is never socilazed with other people and pets they are very snappy and protective just as a maltese can be if not properly trained. I'm just speaking from my experience which I think is quite a bit and using general statements. Not all chis are like this but in general this is what I have found. 

I agree that as I have said in my PM that you should visit a few breeders of each breed and make an informed choice. I think that lg hairec chis and maltese have alot in common. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## bklynlatina (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by justcurious_@Nov 20 2005, 09:25 PM
> *Thanks to BOTH of you, Kodie &  Kallie/Catcher's Mom.  I was beginning to think I could not own a dog and work full time also.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Yes you can work full time and own a dog. Though in the begining it may the hardest thing you do. Is leave that little face behind when you leave for work. I remember the first 2 weeks I would sit at work SOOOO ANXIOUS for the day to be over because I felt HORRIBLE knowing she was new to us, our home and was now alone.







My husband was the last one to leave the house and I would ALWAYS call him at work and ask him how she was when he left and he would always telling me how much she was crying when he left.







It only made me feel worse. But eventually it became less and less. She still crys at times I think Mondays are her worse days being she was with us all weekend and now it's back to ALONE TIME on her Play Pen when we off for work/school again. But it's getting better and better.

I just got my puppy about 2 months ago and I work full time 5 days a week. I have a 3 hour commute round trip. So I'm away from home a big part of the day and going home on my lunch hour is clearly not an option







. But my daughter was 100% into helping me with the dog when I was thinking of buying her. So that helps. If not I would probably have reconsidered because I don't think it would of been fair AT ALL to her for her to be home alone for such a big part of the day. ANYWAY..................I keep Chulita in a "play yard" I bought it at Babies R Us and it was alot cheaper to what I saw at pet stores on or on line. Same as a Puppy Play Pen but made from plastic. It opens up into a pretty big Octagon so she has plenty of space in there. She is in there with toys, food, water, her little travel crate with blankets and her puppy pad. We make sure the curtain is pulled back for plenty of sunshine and we leave the radio on low for her. She is up VERY early (5:30am-6:00am) with my daughter and I. Eat, runs around, and by 6:50am she gets put back in her Play Yard. By 3:00pm my daughter is home and from 3:00pm until about 10:00pm she is FREE, FREE, FREE!! running around and playing with us. On weekends when we are home we make sure to give her EXTRA hugs, kisses and attention. 

For some reason...ALOT of spanish people own Chis..LOL Being Puerto Rican I know this and living in a all spanish area boy did I go alot of houses where they owned Chis...all I can remember is that they seemed aggressive and barked WAAAAAAY TOO MUCH. I never cared for them but that's my own opinion and experience with them. I grew up with a Great Dane and a Boxer.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw_@Nov 20 2005, 09:48 PM
> *As far as them being dependent on you -- it just varies.  My doggy does fine by himself for 8 hrs while we are at work. That's what we have always done and he does great by himself (no barking, crying or destruction EVER even when he was a little pup). Its great if you can stay home with them -- but its not required by any means.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Kodie is fine while i'm at work because he knows its our routine.. but when i come home from work and I want to go back out WITHOUT him... he's VERY upset! Thats when he gets needy and wants to be with me. Its also breaking the routine... so he will get upset to be alone AGAIN.







Just something to think about. 

When kodie was young I had him with me 24/7. I took him to my job everyday... this is when i worked for my parents full time. That helped a lot because he was just tooo small to be alone for 8 hrs.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Good for you for researching both breeds before to find out which one is the most suitable for you. I think too many people chose a breed based on looks alone without considering personality (yours and hers!), lifestyle, etc.

Here's a link to tons of information on both breeds to help you make your decision.

http://www.dogpage.us/choosing-a-dog.html


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I have 2 maltese and work fulltime. I crate trained both from day one and they are fine when I'm at work. The oldest, Lexi, can actually be left out loose in the apartment but she prefers to be with Nikki. About a month ago when Nikki was 6 months old I started leaving her in the exercise pen with her crate in that. After a week I started to put Lexi in the pen with her. I think they just sleep all day and play some.

They are also on a routine so they know that after I get dressed we go outside for a 2nd time and then when we come in they go in the pen and get some treats. They usually go into the pen on their own as soon as the harnesses come off (sometimes they try to go in before the harnesses come off).

I come home at lunch because Nikki isn't old enough to hold it all day. Lexi has no problem holding it all day if she needs too.

I totally agree with everyone that Maltese are like babies. They love being with their owner. I grew up with a black lab mix and she was never this... I want to say needy but that really isn't the right word. Maltes love just being with you. The girls are perfectly happy laying on the couch with me watching TV. They love to play with me and cuddle with me. I'm in love with the breed and will probably have a maltese for the rest of my life.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Nov 21 2005, 12:17 PM
> *I have 2 maltese and work fulltime.  I crate trained both from day one and they are fine when I'm at work.  The oldest, Lexi, can actually be left out loose in the apartment but she prefers to be with Nikki.  About a month ago when Nikki was 6 months old I started leaving her in the exercise pen with her crate in that.  After a week I started to put Lexi in the pen with her.  I think they just sleep all day and play some.
> 
> They are also on a routine so they know that after I get dressed we go outside for a 2nd time and then when we come in they go in the pen and get some treats.  They usually go into the pen on their own as soon as the harnesses come off (sometimes they try to go in before the harnesses come off).
> ...


[/QUOTE]
well said.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Nov 21 2005, 11:15 AM
> *Good for you for researching both breeds before to find out which one is the most suitable for you. I think too many people chose a breed based on looks alone without considering personality (yours and hers!), lifestyle, etc.
> 
> Here's a link to tons of information on both breeds to help you make your decision.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It says life expectancy 15-18 years... that seems totally off to me. Don't we wish they lived that long.....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I accidentally came up on these links. I believe the info is from a book that is sold online and it popped up in a Google search. There appears to be some overlap between the two breeds but plenty of differences, too.

http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/maltese.html

http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/chihuahuas.html


----------



## justcurious (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Nov 22 2005, 10:11 AM
> *I accidentally came up on these links. I believe the info is from a book that is sold online and it popped up in a Google search. There appears to be some overlap between the two breeds but plenty of differences, too.
> 
> http://www.yourpurebredpuppy.com/reviews/maltese.html
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Thanks!


----------



## Teddyandme (Feb 6, 2005)

My Mom has had chis for years...Trixie just died today. The main difference I see between them is that Chis are more snappy in the response to wanting to be near there owner. If Trixie did not know the person coming up to my mom she would snap vs. Teddy who loves everyone. I have not seen Teddy not like someone, but he loves me and although he will give lots of love to others...I am his and he will be attached to me no matter who else is in the room. My Mom's Trixie was more standoffish of people and other animals.

Trixie was also more independent than Teddy...she would go and lay in her bed and be happy....Teddy would not tollerate that at all....if I am home he is with me. I also would describe Teddy has an exuberant happy little boy and Trixie was more pensive...not so over the top happy.

As for working, I too work full time and Teddy does fine. I leave him in my room and he waits for me by sleeping on the bed all day. I would give him run of the house but feel more safe with him in my room. If God forbid someone comes in with my daughter then he cannot get out the door by accident looking for me. He never runs out the door when I am here but I am not sure how he would respond so he stays in my room.


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by justcurious+Nov 20 2005, 08:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info. Do you work full time? Since they are not very independent, how do your Maltese handle the time away from you? Where do you keep them while at work?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121560
[/B][/QUOTE]
Yes I do work full time but I am able to come home at any time I need to though. All mine are Right in my house , mine handle me being gone real well but always happy to see mommy when she gets home. My hubby they love to see him but won't mind him like they do me just way I like it to LOL.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

How about a Chi and Malti mix puppy?? Just saw this ad. I think they are selling them for 800 but I am not sure.
http://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/pet/112992716.html


This one has a picture attached:
http://newyork.craigslist.org/mnh/for/113158706.html

Did you hear about what Paris Hilton did with her chi "Tinkerbell" well, it got too big so, she dumped it off with her mother.








She has since purchased a little monkey, imagine what she does with that when the monky's instincts kick in and it attacks her. They all end up doing that.


----------



## justcurious (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MaxMommy_@Nov 23 2005, 12:29 AM
> *How about a Chi and Malti mix puppy??  Just saw this ad.  I think they are selling them for 800 but I am not sure.
> http://newyork.craigslist.org/wch/pet/112992716.html
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I don't mean to be rude -- but I will *never *buy a mixed-breed dog. If I ever own a mixed breed it will be from a shelter, but I am not likely to adopt from a shelter because there are too many issues that could pop up -- health, temperament, etc. because one can never be 100% sure where the dog came from or who the parents are. Whatever breed I choose, I will buy a purebred pet quality dog from a show breeder.


----------



## MaxMommy (Nov 1, 2005)

I don't have anything against mixed breeds except for what people expect ($$) for a mixed breed nowadays. Some say mixed breeds are healthier.

I fell in love with a "designer dog" peke-a-poo, but it was a pet shot and they expected 1300 for this lil mutt. It's been over 2 months and the poor thing is still stuck in that shop. She is already 4 months old...and no forever home.









Mutts need love, too.


----------



## foX42O (Sep 10, 2005)

back in august i bought leise from a place that also had chihuahuas.. the chihuahua was very playful and he was constantly licking me through his kennel. he was so sweet i wanted to take him home with me! (he was a long hair btw) .. but i picked up leise (my maltese) and i just knew my decision was made. even though the chihuahua was sooo sweet, i would never trade my leise for the world. i am SO happy that i ended up getting her. seriously, everyday is like a new adventure with her. i can't live without her! just wanted to give you a view from my puppy selecting experience... since i ended up getting the maltese.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2005)

Test to see if I am on the list yet?


----------

